# Abolio exume ga ume to eternius



## villagras

Hola amigos, por favor necesito saber si estas palabras son en latin y si pueden necesito puedan darme la traduccion,
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Anne345

No es latin.


----------



## villagras

¿alguna idea?


----------



## jazyk

Ga, marcador del sujeto; ume, cereza; y to, con, podrían ser japonés. Abolio es semejante a aboleo, primera persona de singular de presente de indicativo del verbo latino abolere, abolir. Exume me recuerda ex humo, de/desde la tierra. Eternius podría teóricamente ser el comparativo del adjetivo latino neutro eternum, pero una cosa no puede ser más eterna que la otra, ya que la eternidad no admite gradación, luego eternius no tiene sentido.

 Jazyk


----------



## villagras

Jazyk, ¿crees que sea necesario te envie el contexto en donde aparecen dichas palabras?


----------



## jazyk

No, creo que no hace falta. Estas palabras son pura tontería. No te van a llevar a lugar alguno.

Jazyk


----------

